# Stalled cycle?



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi All,

First time poster returning to the hobby after a 15 year absence. Here are the stats:

Tank: 10G
Duration of cycle: 6 weeks (more details below)
Filter: Aqueon hanging type
Plants/Decorations: Artificial
Temp: 76F
pH = 7.2, KH=40-80ppm, GH=75ppm, Ammonia=0-0.25ppm, Nitrates=10ppm, Nitrites=5ppm
Occupants=1 betta, and 3 platies

We set up this tank about 6 weeks ago with 1 male betta, and a female betta (isolated in a rearing net). The female turned out to be a jumper and it didn't take long for us to realize that we won't be able to keep both in the same tank, so she's now in a bowl. We went through the ammonia cycle (or so I thought until today's reading) after 2-3 weeks. For the past 3 weeks, we've been sitting at this weird high nitrite stage where it isn't going down and a small amount of nitrates (between 0 and 20 using the Tetra EasyStrips kit). We've been doing 20-50% water changes every other day. We added the platies about a week ago, so the increase in bioload has probably altered things a bit. This morning, I saw signs of ich and the platies have clamped fins, so I did another large water change and added aquarium salt and am in the process of raising the temperature (up to 80 most likely). Other than this ich, which I'm attributing to stress due to nitrite levels, the fish appear active and eat well. I did not feed them yesterday or today (yet), hoping to give the tank a breather. 

Is it normal for the second half of the cycle to take this long without any noticeable decline in nitrite levels and increase in nitrates? I don't remember the cycle taking this long in my prior experience, but I did have much better filtration at the time (Eheim canister filters, etc.).

Your thoughts and advice are much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cycles with fish can take a while longer than 6wks. A very light bio load can make it slower, but if you've already been through the ammonia spike and nitrites are that high you don't need more of a bio-load. Getting the Platies was not a good idea. Between ich and high nitrites surprised the fish have lasted. Likely that the stress from high nitrites brought about the ich.


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks. A quick update: I bought some API Aquarium Salt and mixed the recommended amount into the tank with a 50% water change, raised the temperature of the tank to 82F. Unfortunately, I can't go higher than this; my heater must not be powerful enough (room temp goes down to 63F at night and it's in the 20s outside). Some of the ich spots are gone, but not all. I just did another 50% water change. The male platy is in pretty bad shape (panting, clamped fins, staying near the gravel) and being picked on by the betta. Speaking of the betta, he got sucked into the siphon tonight and it wasn't fun for either of us. He survived with a couple of scratches. I bought an extra air pump + stone to increase the oxygen in the tank now that I've raised the temprature. I've only fed the fish once over the last 3 days. I feel that unless the nitrite cycle kicks in soon, I'm going to be losing fish and I don't want to use medication unless it's a last resort....

Am I doing the right stuff? Nitrites are still in the 5ppm range.... Feel really sorry for the fish at the moment, although they seem to be very lively now after the water change.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

i had the some problem about a month and a half ago, my 10g tank was just about done cycling and i got this insane nitrite spike of 5.ppm+ even after i did a 50% water change, i went and grabbed a bottle of tetra safe start rated for 15g and dumped the whole bottle in, when i came home from work 8-9hrs later my ammonia was at 0 and my nitrites were at .5, much better, then the next morning when i woke up and tested again and i had 0.ppm for ammonia and nitrites and about 20ppm for nitrates, im not going to say it will definetly work for you but it did for me, plus it really isnt a chemical, just some bacteria culture so if it doesnt help i highly doubt it'll hurt anything at all


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

also try to get a liquid test kit, they are more accuarate


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can also do about a 90% water change to bring the nitrites down. It should help. Also I would suggest getting a second heater in there as you need the temp to stay at 82 for at least 10 days, it will also help to have it in there in case one quits.


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks folks. I did a 90% water change and that of course has lowered the nitrite levels drastically, down to 1+ppm. Added the same amount of salt and kept the temp at 82F. The ich cysts are mostly gone, but I will continue with this regime for at least a couple of weeks.

I just hope that the bacteria would get off its behind and start consuming nitrites already! Should I continue with the fasting? The platies are consuming some diatoms (algea), so I don't think that they're completely starved. The Betta on the other hand is probably famished.


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Another update. Nitrites today are measuring 3ppm, so I'm going to do another 50% water change. I hope these frequent water changes aren't setting back the cycling process. One thing that I just realized is that I haven't changed the filter media (it's an Aqueon QuietFlow 10) since I set up the tank. I did shake it in aquarium water during the last change, but it is filthy. I'm concerned that changing it now would remove a lot of beneficial bacteria, but it might be clogged with all the junk that we're not seeing much circulation through the filter. Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I have the exact filter on my 10g, as long as water isnt bypassing the filter media by going over that overflow cut out once the water comes out of the intake tube i'd just take it out after your next water change and just try to rinse it off with your dirty tank water and put it back in.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree with all of Cichids' posts... 

I had almost the exact same experience with Tetra Safe Start. I was doing lots of large water changes and fighting a losing battle with nitrites once I got into the second part of my cycle. I would have to look in my notes for the exact numbers but ammonia was low but still there and nitrites were off the charts. 12 hours after I added TSS I had 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites and I forgot the nitrates but they indicated that I had completed my cycle. My levels have been pretty much perfect since then for a couple weeks now. 

As for the other posts, I think pretty much everyone on here agrees that the test strips are unreliable and that the API master kit is a pretty good alternative. It's a liquid test kit and will run you $30-$35. As for your filter media, most I've talked to agree to just rinse it now and then in used tank water. A lot of people with experience have told me they only replace theirs when it's falling apart. One idea I'd like to try is having two filters so you can replace just one when you do have to change, or getting a filter with more than one type of media so you only change one at a time. You can also seed your new media in your tank before switching it, but I don't know much about that. 

Good luck to you... I had a lot of trouble with my cycle and disease with my tank (10 gallon) and got really frustrated so I feel you pain!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

you can get the API master test kit for freshwater at petmountain.com, delivered to your door for about 25 bucks, and thats with shipping  lol


----------



## rico334 (Dec 3, 2011)

I just wish I could get to the nitrite cycle.... I'm 8 weeks into a battle with high ammonia levels and have tried everyone's advice that they've graciously given on here and still 4.0pppm ammonia last night..... I hate to see what my water bill looks like this month, the 50% water changes I've done would have floated a super tanker !!! 

I have decided though that this little 10 gal piece of glass is not going to concur me.... I'll take another mortgage out on the house, sell a couple kids if I have to, just to fight this money absorbing hobby....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stop doing the changes and let it ride a week and see what happens.


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice. jrman83, I assume your comment was to rico334. My nitrite levels are just too high not to do changes, right? The API test kit is on its way. I'm going to continue with 50% changes every other day in the meantime. Update on the ich issue: I don't see any spots on any of the fish. Will continue with the salt addition and high temp for another week or until the cycle completes.

Thanks again!


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Just like magic, today the water measured 0ppm ammonia and 0ppm nitrites! It could just be a coincidence, but I added Tetra SafeStart and some anacharis plants two days ago. I'm now a firm believer in both  BTW, there are apparently two breeds of anacharis, the one I got is called Elodea (the other one is banned in Washington State because it's invasive when it gets into rivers and lakes). Either way, I'm very happy and wanted to thank you all for the great advice that I got here. Now I can keep a regular weekly water change schedule and keep an eye on nitrates. The fish look like they'll make it despite the nitrite and ich problems.

Happy fishkeeping!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

drzoom said:


> Just like magic, today the water measured 0ppm ammonia and 0ppm nitrites! It could just be a coincidence, but I added Tetra SafeStart and some anacharis plants two days ago. I'm now a firm believer in both  BTW, there are apparently two breeds of anacharis, the one I got is called Elodea (the other one is banned in Washington State because it's invasive when it gets into rivers and lakes). Either way, I'm very happy and wanted to thank you all for the great advice that I got here. Now I can keep a regular weekly water change schedule and keep an eye on nitrates. The fish look like they'll make it despite the nitrite and ich problems.
> 
> Happy fishkeeping!



glade everything turned out for the better, once again the mythical tetra safestart has been victorious!! lol, i'd just keep an eye on it, after i used it about 2 days later i had a tiny little nitrite spike of .5 and did a WC and never seen 'em since


----------



## DustyFish (Jul 29, 2013)

SuckMyCichlids said:


> you can get the API master test kit for freshwater at petmountain.com, delivered to your door for about 25 bucks, and thats with shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

@rico334

Test your tap water (or water source for aquarium) for ammonia


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

DustyFish.Good chance any food would work for cycle but the fishless cycle is far faster and more effective if done with pure ammonia.http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
Running multiple filters on a cycled tank and then moving them to "fresh set up" should take enough bacteria with them to add fish(can't say how many) right away.
TSS(Tetra Safe start ) will work just as well if added to watercolumn.The TSS is one of the "bottled bacteria" that have a decent track record(sucess),but most follow the intructions and add fish to the tank for ammonia source.Kind of risky still IMO.
If you do the "fishless cycle" there is no need to add bacteria and odds are it will not improve the timming of the cycle.Fishless cycle coulsd(should) work in 2 weeks or close too.
You say your new to posting so a little help;when you look at the forums there is a tag for "NEW THREAD".If you hit that tag you can create your own thread intead of using one several years old.
Evanb;riccos post was 2 years ago.Don't think he is still here?


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

omg I didn't see that! this thread was on new posts, so I replied. whoops


----------

